# Revolver Shooting at 100 yards



## LSCG (Jan 1, 2016)

a few weeks back I got to shoot my new 5 shot Ruger Super Blackhawk chambered for the 454 Casull a little more. I had tested some loads at 50 yards and really wasn't happy with my groups that day but before I called it quits I wanted to see what I could do at 100 yards.

the load I was shooting was a 350 grain RFN Gas check with a decent charge of Lil Gun in starline 45 Colt Brass. out of my gun this load gets a little over 1100 FPS and will produce 1" groups at 25 yards. it's quite a thumper too.

since i was zeroed for a lighter weight Bullet (RCBS 270SAA) this heavier load ended up shooting around 4" high at 50 yards. I figured i'd be pretty close to on at 100 and it turned out to be dead on.




my first group put four out of five rounds on the paper plate with the fifth round being pulled high and to the left. all five rounds measured 12 1/2" with the four on the plate measuring 6 1/2".




http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/_MG_2619m_zpspnlepp99.jpg


I really wanted all five shots on the plate so I tried once more and was able to do so. this group measured 8"

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/_MG_2617n_zpskbcvh9zy.jpg


all in all I was pretty happy with that. i'm hoping to give it another try next week and see if I can shrink those groups down a little more.

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/45411m_zpseadke0mt.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Daaaaamnn....that is impressive. Nicely done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

For those that watch football but don't shoot guns, Zane is saying he shooting this paper plate, with a handgun, from one end zone to the other. Yes it is impressive all right - I can't even see that far any more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2016)

Great shootin and sharp lookin grips

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2016)

Beautiful gun. Great groups! Methinks you are an expert marksman! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> For those that watch football but don't shoot guns, Zane is saying he shooting this paper plate, with a handgun, from one end zone to the other. Yes it is impressive all right - I can't even see that far any more.



And...no scope....

And he's going to tighten up the group. 
Outstanding.....dibs! He's on my team!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG (Jan 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Daaaaamnn....that is impressive. Nicely done sir.



thanks Marc!



Kevin said:


> For those that watch football but don't shoot guns, Zane is saying he shooting this paper plate, with a handgun, from one end zone to the other. Yes it is impressive all right - I can't even see that far any more.



hehehehe thanks Kevin!



manbuckwal said:


> Great shootin and sharp lookin grips



thanks Tom! thought you might recognize that walnut. I believe that was out of my first batch of English Walnut from you, been saving it back for myself.



Nature Man said:


> Beautiful gun. Great groups! Methinks you are an expert marksman! Chuck



thanks Chuck!

I wouldn't call myself an expert marksman yet but I might come a little closer to the title if I can ever get in more practice time.



ripjack13 said:


> And...no scope....
> 
> And he's going to tighten up the group.
> Outstanding.....dibs! He's on my team!!!!



awesome! I've never been picked first before.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 2, 2016)

I've shot my .44 Mag at 100 yds. before but I never did that good. Wow! You're bad! I'm with Kevin. I don't think I could see the target at 100 anymore with my old eyes. There's two of everything I look at now. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 2, 2016)

L


HomeBody said:


> I've shot my .44 Mag at 100 yds. before but I never did that good. Wow! You're bad! I'm with Kevin. I don't think I could see the target at 100 anymore with my old eyes. There's two of everything I look at now. Gary


As ol Doc would say " and I have a gun for each of you "

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2016)

Beautiful gun-Nice shooting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

This is a Redhawk and Zane is shooting a Blackhawk but it's the same frame I believe (?) and more importantly this is the round he is firing from it. There's no way I could put 5 in a plate at 100 yards. Maybe at one time in my life I could have worked up to it but it's just too damn much cartridge for me to want to practice enough to do it anymore. This is Greg Kinman (better known to all youtube gun enthusiasts as hickok45) shooting a borrowed Redhawk . . . .






So who joins me in taking a hat off to Zane after looking at those plates he posted?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> This is a Redhawk and Zane is shooting a Blackhawk but it's the same frame I believe (?) and more importantly this is the round he is firing from it. There's no way I could put 5 in a plate at 100 yards. Maybe at one time in my life I could have worked up to it but it's just too damn much cartridge for me to want to practice enough to do it anymore. This is Greg Kinman (better known to all youtube gun enthusiasts as hickok45) shooting a borrowed Redhawk . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I totally agree with your statement Kevin. When I was considerably younger and my eyes were good enough for open sights I was a much better then average pistol shooter. Shot 6 rounds out of a 44 mag and it taught me respect for any one that shoots those big guns. A pie plate at 100 yds, Hell I know quite a few folks that probably could not hit it with a rifle..... Damn good shooting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 2, 2016)

That is really sweet. I have a thing for Dan Wesson revolvers and usually attempt longer shots for fun... I suck but have fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> and usually attempt longer shots for fun...



I do that with my K31 - I am a pretty good shot with it even with iron sights, but a hand cannon is a different animal lol. It's my understanding that current world record longest rifle shot with iron sights (no scope) is held by a stock, Swiss Army standard issue unmodified K31 rifle at 2240 yards or 1.27 miles. They are amazing rifles and loads of fun to shoot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> 2240 yards or 1.27 miles


That's insane. How the heck do you even see the target? I struggle to see a target at 100 yards without a scope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> That's insane. How the heck do you even see the target? I struggle to see a target at 100 yards without a scope.



Big pink buffalo . . . 



 

But even still, a mile and a quarter is a lonnnnng way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't even keep track of the range. I just put the target out as far as I can and hope to keep all rounds on the paper. I would love to try silhouette shooting one day. I'm down to my DW .357 and a single shot Winchester .22. I get quite a bit of enjoyment out of those 2 guns.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I don't even keep track of the range. I just put the target out as far as I can and hope to keep all rounds on the paper. I would love to try silhouette shooting one day. I'm down to my DW .357 and a single shot Winchester .22. I get quite a bit of enjoyment out of those 2 guns.



Those 2 calibers actually cover a lot of applications - not a bad two-gun collection to have at all. The .357 is quite the versatile platform too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Big pink buffalo . . .
> 
> View attachment 94282
> 
> But even still, a mile and a quarter is a lonnnnng way.


Pretty sure it could be a big pink barn and I couldn't see it that far out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

Me too. I really want to get my K31 on a 1000 yard range anyway just to see if I can land a few rounds in the same county.


----------



## LSCG (Jan 2, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> I've shot my .44 Mag at 100 yds. before but I never did that good. Wow! You're bad! I'm with Kevin. I don't think I could see the target at 100 anymore with my old eyes. There's two of everything I look at now. Gary



thanks Gary! my dad was very fond of the 44 mag and when I was a kid he and a friend would shoot across a canyon at big rocks to hone their long range skills. that's what first got me interested in long range handguning. of course as I got older reading Elmer Keith and Ross Seyfried just fueled the flames!



Mike1950 said:


> Beautiful gun-Nice shooting.



thanks Mike!



Kevin said:


> This is a Redhawk and Zane is shooting a Blackhawk but it's the same frame I believe (?) and more importantly this is the round he is firing from it. There's no way I could put 5 in a plate at 100 yards. Maybe at one time in my life I could have worked up to it but it's just too damn much cartridge for me to want to practice enough to do it anymore. This is Greg Kinman (better known to all youtube gun enthusiasts as hickok45) shooting a borrowed Redhawk . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




while they are similar sized guns the Redhawk is actually a double action and the Blackhawk a single action. both sure do pack a wallop.



Blueglass said:


> That is really sweet. I have a thing for Dan Wesson revolvers and usually attempt longer shots for fun... I suck but have fun.



thanks Les! Dan Wesson make great revolvers! (1911's too)



Kevin said:


> I do that with my K31 - I am a pretty good shot with it even with iron sights, but a hand cannon is a different animal lol. It's my understanding that current world record longest rifle shot with iron sights (no scope) is held by a stock, Swiss Army standard issue unmodified K31 rifle at 2240 yards or 1.27 miles. They are amazing rifles and loads of fun to shoot.



I've wanted to try my 91/30 mosin at long range for a while now but haven't had the chance. I've got an Ishapore Enfield chambered in 7.62x51 on the way and it would be a fun one to try at 1000 yards too. it's been drilled and tapped for a scope which would make it a little easier though lol.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 3, 2016)

Elmer Keith...don't get me started. He said if you put enough lead in the air, you're bound to make some fantastic shots. And he did just that. Gary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2016)

LSCG said:


> I've wanted to try my 91/30 mosin at long range for a while now but haven't had the chance.



I tried out my mosin 2years ago in cornfeild. I was using a fire door I had got from a demo job. The feild wasn't flat so I couldn't use the whole thing, so half of it was mine to practice in. I know it wasn't 100 yards though and I still had trouble hitting the center of the door. I'm wearing prescription glasses now, so that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

This year I plan on putting a scope on it. I have the archangel polyxstock on it now. I didn't like the looks of the laminated stock, stock...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG (Jan 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I tried out my mosin 2years ago in cornfeild. I was using a fire door I had got from a demo job. The feild wasn't flat so I couldn't use the whole thing, so half of it was mine to practice in. I know it wasn't 100 yards though and I still had trouble hitting the center of the door. I'm wearing prescription glasses now, so that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> This year I plan on putting a scope on it. I have the archangel polyxstock on it now. I didn't like the looks of the laminated stock, stock...




I've thought about getting the Brass stacker mount for mine. i'll probably do that in the spring or summer.


i'd like to try this with it before I scoped it though.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2016)

oh my goodness. That's incredible!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

Just love the old milsurps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LSCG (Jan 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Just love the old milsurps.




me too!

the friend of mine that's selling me the Ishapore Enfield is also letting go of three other Milsurp rifles. one of them is a Enfield no4 mk2, I've always wanted one because out of all the enfileds the no4 mk 1 and 2 had the best sights. unfortunately 303 ammo seems hard to come by so for now i'll stick with my Mosin, Ishapore2A and SKS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2016)

LSCG said:


> ... unfortunately 303 ammo seems hard to come by ....



I know and it's almost unbelievable considering at one time (in MY time in my 30s!) it was the most plentiful and cheapest milsurp caryridge on the planet even more so than 7.62 x 39. In 1991 after the late 80s "ammo shortage (everything runs in chcles)" I bought a 480 rd tin of it at a gun show in mesquite for $65 and a 1600 rd case of Norinco .223 ball for $150.

Still, there's plenty of private manufactured .303 to be had if you want to pay .70+/rd. though. I haven't seen any amount of milsurp since the Greek stuff appeared a fee years ago. You might google "greek .303 surplus" and see if you get lucky.

I should be buying GP-11 with both hands because it will one day go the way of the 303 brit and it migt not be long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG (Jan 7, 2016)

yeah I remember when I was a teenager i'd get a magazine called shotgun news and see adds for Enfield's and 303 ammo, all of it dirt cheap. i should have bought a bunch of them back then.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

LSCG said:


> yeah I remember when I was a teenager i'd get a magazine called shotgun news and see adds for Enfield's and 303 ammo, all of it dirt cheap. i should have bought a bunch of them back then.



We all sub'd to shotgun news at one time or another. That mag has been around since Fred Flintstone was in diapers. I was totally bummed when they renamed it Firearms News. Yeah it's more correct but no one on the planet thought it was only about shotguns. I hate it when they move my cheese.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 9, 2016)

LSCG said:


> yeah I remember when I was a teenager i'd get a magazine called shotgun news and see adds for Enfield's and 303 ammo, all of it dirt cheap. i should have bought a bunch of them back then.



You could find lots of "unusual" stuff in there. I bought a pair of brass knuckles out of there once. The ad was for a "magnificent brass paperweight". Also saw an ad once that said: 3 Elmer Keith books, "Hell...", "Sixguns...", and "Safari". Signed by Elmer Keith. Send $60 to Elmer Keith, Salmon ID. I sent my money and now have the 3 Keith books signed. I wouldn't trade them for a new shotgun. Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## LSCG (Jan 9, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> You could find lots of "unusual" stuff in there. I bought a pair of brass knuckles out of there once. The ad was for a "magnificent brass paperweight". Also saw an ad once that said: 3 Elmer Keith books, "Hell...", "Sixguns...", and "Safari". Signed by Elmer Keith. Send $60 to Elmer Keith, Salmon ID. I sent my money and now have the 3 Keith books signed. I wouldn't trade them for a new shotgun. Gary




that is awesome! would you trade them for a used shotgun?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> I sent my money and now have the 3 Keith books signed. I wouldn't trade them for a new shotgun.



I will trade you my copy of _"Haugh Aye Invintid Hare Stiks Inn Miisiisiipii"_ signed by the author _Toe Knee Clementine_. Deal?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 10, 2016)

LSCG said:


> that is awesome! would you trade them for a used shotgun?



Yes, a Berretta SO3EELL. Gary


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 10, 2016)

"Without a pic, it didn't happen." That's a line commonly used on another forum I'm on, so here's a couple of pics just in case. 

June of 1981 was nearly 35 yrs. ago. How can I be this old already? Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

